# Better cleaner



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

what will clean leftover food from the bottom of the tank better, a pleco or a cat fish ?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Catfish nor Plecos are not meant to be "cleaner" fish. They will need their own foods (i.e. sinking pellets) if you want to keep them.

If you find that you have a lot of uneaten food at the bottom of the tank, then it means you are feeding too much.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

the best cleaner is a net or a vacuum. And yes, if there are leftover food, you are feeding too much.

even if you are adding a fish that would eat some of the left over food, they will be creating more waste....so its quite counter productive to get a fish for the purpose of "cleaning"..

*just a small side note...plecos are catfish..*


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i agree with feeding too much but if you have a larger tank that is not fully stocked you could still get something that will eat any food that goes to the bottom. it won't clean poo or anything though, and it will still make a mess of it's own.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I've just recently got back into corydoras because I thought the panda cories were cute for a long time. Even though I know some small pieces of flake get down to the bottom where they can eat it I still feed them their own sinking pellets just to be sure. Even if they could survive off the leavings of other fish they still wouldn't be eating the waste so a gravel vacuum is neccessary either way. While marine tanks are a bit different, there isn't really such thing as a utility fish in FW with the exception of maybe bristlenoses and a few others that eat algae but they also require supplementary food.


----------

